# maf's questions



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

if you change to an aftermarket larger maf does this set off cell lights? do you have to get a tune after it is placed?
which one would you recommend? tks.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Stock


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

if stock is good then why do others change to larger maf's? i see where you can gain up to 10hp with larger maf's.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

jmd said:


> if stock is good then why do others change to larger maf's? i see where you can gain up to 10hp with larger maf's.


That increase is most likely gained by a tune after install.Hit the search tab and read some previous threads.I would like to see before and after dyno runs.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO,
A tune is critical after changing the MAF, adjustments to the A/F mixture and spark advance are calculated through the MAF sensor. Using a maf sensor 10mm larger than stock will compensate for the 100 cfm loss from the MAF screen. I don't think you will see much of a power increase in a stock engine by changing the MAF. This is usually a modification done in conjunction with head/cam packages, forced induction or spraying. My next mods will include a ported TB and a larger MAF.

Without a tune, you will more than likely run too lean which will affect your performance and may or may not throw codes. You may also notice excessive spark knock.

Good luck,


----------

